# F****ng Wind Noise



## Godzilla

I have just got back my car from the dealers for the *fourth time after they claim to have fixed this wind noise.

First time they adjusted the door, second time they adjusted the door and replaced the rubber along the top edge of the door (bottom edge of the window). Third time they replaced the rubber seals along the edge of the roof (sealing against the top of the passenger window).

Today they did the "putty repair" as described elsewhere on the forum (I had to take the info of how to contact a technician who had dne this repair before to them).

They assured me that they had test driven the car and the wind noise was solved. However, I decided I needed to test it for myself at about 7pm. You gussed it it still f***ing whistles at me.
Is the f***er that test drove it deaf or what? Do they think I will get tired of taking it back to them and the issue will go away.

Pile of sh - (manure), in my opinion.

Damn it I am so angry and am so p****d off with this car. AUdi should make the cars right before releasing them on the public.

Will have lost about 3.5k in 6 months if I trade it against a BMW.

SOrry for the language but its been edited down a lot compared to whats in my mind at the moment.*


----------



## Rebel

ROFL, welcome to the "We are woopsied by Audi Club"
Take a seat, and enjoy the show.....


----------



## Toshiba

I'll offer you 10k for it as has a lot of problems and it will take me a while to fix it.


----------



## smokintank170

Godzilla,

Hang in there bud!!!

I to have had the wind noise issues with both windows and they have both been repaired successfully by my Audi Technician at Silverlink Audi. I suggest your dealer rings them and asks to speak to the TT trained technician there who will explain how to solve the problem once and for all. As it took him only the once to solve this issue and now I have a whistle free drive. I can understand your anger as its something which totally winds you up when driving.
Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## marcusgilbert

Godzilla, I can undertsand your frustration - tthis problem has cost you a lot of wasted time. Thankfully, I have had no such problems with my TTC at all (although its only 8 weeks and 2,000 miles old).

I spoke to a couple of people at Donington who'd had the 'sound of someone blowing across a bottle top' (as it was described to me). For most, yhe 'putty fix' had worked. I've listened really hard for the noise, but it's just not there. Maybe, I get too distracted by the beautiful soundtrack of the V6 engine as it gulps down air (and fuel :? ) in a never-ending surge of mechanical music perfection. A hundred parts working in perfect harmony to thrill the senses of the lucky owner, that is me. Sorry.... lost myself there for a bit.. 

Anyway, just in case (please nooooooooo..) myself and others do get the bottle-wind problem, it would be very useful is someone could post the solution on to this forum. I know that some owners have had it fixed.
.


----------



## Godzilla

25k and its yours Tosh.


----------



## yungy

snap! another one gets the wind ! 

praying for you God


----------



## disprin

OK â€" there is a solution for the â€œflute problem (bottle blowing)â€that worked in germany for some users.

At the front left side (passenger side in germany) lift off (by fingernail) the rubberseal, which is going against the roof. [Difficult to explain]
It means the seal which is going from the bonnet across the window to the rear window and is leaning against the car body â€" it is really small (approx 1,5 cm) but can be lifted when started, where it beginns near the bonnet.
When litfted, you can see foam material every 15 â€" 20 cm. Between these foam blocks there are cavities. Fill the first 3 to 4 cavities (starting from the bonnet) with foam or some sealing compound and â€¦ SILENCE.
The sound is coming, when the wind whistles in the cavities.

Guess who found it â€" not Audi at all!

Hope it will work against the â€œBottel blowing soundâ€ coming from the left side near the mirror.

Good luck and Rgds,
disprin


----------



## markTT225

disprin said:


> OK â€" there is a solution for the â€œflute problem (bottle blowing)â€that worked in germany for some users.
> 
> At the front left side (passenger side in germany) lift off (by fingernail) the rubberseal, which is going against the roof. [Difficult to explain]
> It means the seal which is going from the bonnet across the window to the rear window and is leaning against the car body â€" it is really small (approx 1,5 cm) but can be lifted when started, where it beginns near the bonnet.
> When litfted, you can see foam material every 15 â€" 20 cm. Between these foam blocks there are cavities. Fill the first 3 to 4 cavities (starting from the bonnet) with foam or some sealing compound and â€¦ SILENCE.
> The sound is coming, when the wind whistles in the cavities.
> 
> Guess who found it â€" not Audi at all!
> 
> Hope it will work against the â€œBottel blowing soundâ€ coming from the left side near the mirror.
> 
> Good luck and Rgds,
> disprin


Excellent! I think I'll tell the stealer about this fix when I take mine in (I have the flute / bottle blowing type noise @ about 75mph).

Other things on the list will be a slight pull to the right, a vibrating passenger door panel and a drivers side door mirror not demisting. Premium quality Audi ay? :roll: Still love the car though despite it's faults.


----------



## paulie1

I had the 'putty' repair done about three months ago(on the 5th attempt) by Eastbourne Audi which has (pretty much) cured the problem.
A word of warning to you all though,your dealer WILL NOT drive the car above 70mph to test it and Audi CS will completely swerve any compensation/good will gestures as it is "above the legal speed limit in this country".I shit you not.
Apparently some dealers will not even agree to do the repairs for the same reason.
You really could'nt make it up :evil:


----------



## Toshiba

Ive never noticed it at all. I'll keep a listen out for it.


----------



## ggruosso

The noise you hear - is it when the car is doing over 70mph. I hear a wind noise from rear part of the car when going over 70. (Obviously this is on a track).


----------



## mr gee

can you post a picture of the affected area?


----------



## markTT225

paulie1 said:


> I had the 'putty' repair done about three months ago(on the 5th attempt) by Eastbourne Audi which has (pretty much) cured the problem.
> A word of warning to you all though,your dealer WILL NOT drive the car above 70mph to test it and Audi CS will completely swerve any compensation/good will gestures as it is "above the legal speed limit in this country".I shit you not.
> Apparently some dealers will not even agree to do the repairs for the same reason.
> You really could'nt make it up :evil:


Looks like I'll have to put the putty in myself then :evil:


----------



## Godzilla

markTT225 said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the 'putty' repair done about three months ago(on the 5th attempt) by Eastbourne Audi which has (pretty much) cured the problem.
> A word of warning to you all though,your dealer WILL NOT drive the car above 70mph to test it and Audi CS will completely swerve any compensation/good will gestures as it is "above the legal speed limit in this country".I shit you not.
> Apparently some dealers will not even agree to do the repairs for the same reason.
> You really could'nt make it up :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll have to put the putty in myself then :evil:
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but I believe that because the fault is above 70mph does not absolve them from fixing it.

Audi have sold you a product that has to be fit for its purpose. Part of that purpose can include driving in Germany (suppose you plan to do a touring holiday there - even if you arnt). Therefore they are obliged to fix it for you legally. This can apply even if the product is out of 'warrenty', if I am not mistaken.

Mine has not whistled yesterbay or today! Wonder if it is anything to do with being filled with water. Its a bit worrying that the wind can lift the rubber away from the bodywork leaving a gap for water and dirt to get in.


----------



## paulie1

mr gee said:


> can you post a picture of the affected area?




















1st pic:Basically from where the bonnet meets the door aperture all the way around to the rear of the small side window.
2nd pic:Where my finger is points to the gap between door aperture and door seal-this gap needs to be filled all the way around pic 1.
Hope this makes sense and is of some use.
Paul.


----------



## disprin

EXACTLY - this is the area.

Here in DE it works for several TT drivers filling the gaps within. The flute sound is coming directly from this area.
When there is no hole anymore for the wind to blow in, there can be no sound. Only theory, but sems to have worked.

And it is the left side of the car in DE and UK - therefore it is really a bad build situation.
In the newer cars audi should have fixed the problem.


----------



## Godzilla

Wonder why it only affects some cars then? Some early models dont do it! :?


----------



## disprin

Mondays on build, tolerances when fixed...
I have no idea.
bad enough that only one car had this damn problem. Mine had it from the first day on...


----------



## markTT225

Godzilla said:


> Wonder why it only affects some cars then? Some early models dont do it! :?


But mines a very early model - September 2006.
I going to try the fix tomorrow (if it's not raining! :roll: ). I'll post pics and on what I did if it works  .


----------



## Godzilla

Mine does it and it was registered in Jan 07. (Not in the wet now though - keep on raining - damn sunny weather) lol


----------



## mr gee

Thanks


----------



## markTT225

Filled the gaps with foam today, and IT WORKS!   
Took it for a long testdrive on the motorway afterwards and not a peep out of it at, ahem, well above 70 mph. The cost....about 20p for a bit of kitchen scourer! ( :lol: :lol: ). Here's how to do it:

You can pull the rubber strip away from the car starting at the windscreen pillar. Just run your fingers along the length to expose the different sections. You'll see a cavity with grey foam blocks every 10cm or so. The rubber springs back again when you let go.









Cut a kitchen scouring pad (pic below) into strips about 5mm wide. Remove the really rough bit of the scourer - you don't want to risk scratching your paintwork! 









Poke the foam into the gaps starting at the windscreen end. Work your way along the roofline. I only had enough foam to fill up to the part number label half way along, but this still seems to be enough to stop the problem  .

















So there you go, who needs Audi's useless customer care anyway :wink:


----------



## disprin

;o)))
Nice to hear!
I will give you my bank account number ;o))))
Thanks for replying.


----------



## markTT225

disprin said:


> ;o)))
> Nice to hear!
> I will give you my bank account number ;o))))
> Thanks for replying.


Thanks for the tip disprin  . I'll buy you a beer if you come along to a meet [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Godzilla

Thats a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for you Mark,

If it is that easy too solve, wtf has my car been back to Audi 4 times and theve not managed it yet. Im deperate to have a look, to see what they have done, but as usual its absolutely pissing down.

Mine is booked in at the dealers again tomorrow afternoon.

Wonder if the new cars are any different under that rubber.

Pics please anyone with a very new one


----------



## maersk

EXCEPT 

I should strongly recommend closed cell foam as opposed to the kitchen scourer foam used as it is open cell and will hold water thus encouraging corrosion. :wink:

:roll:

Closed cell foam is readily available,

in black,

self adhesive,

etc.


----------



## markTT225

maersk said:


> EXCEPT
> 
> I should strongly recommend closed cell foam as opposed to the kitchen scourer foam used as it is open cell and will hold water thus encouraging corrosion. :wink:
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Closed cell foam is readily available,
> 
> in black,
> 
> self adhesive,
> 
> etc.


Yeah had thought that, but at least it proves the principle nicely. I'm going to get hold of some neoprene rubber which should do the job.


----------



## markTT225

Right then, I have ordered some neoprene strip from these guys http://www.cisdirect.co.uk/products.asp?cat=121 25x6mm

but because of the minimum order value, I had to order 3 metres! So, If anyone wants a metre of this FOR FREE, then I can post it to them. First come, first served of course :wink:


----------



## Godzilla

PM sent


----------



## tingeling

*disprin*, you are my hero! 

Thank you SO much for posting the solution to this problem.

And thank you SO much, *markTT225*, for supplying the pictures that made me understand how to fix it myself. 8 Months of howling windnoise has come to an end for me. Finally I can enjoy the car. About 80% of my driving in the car is done at the speed where the noise come, so the ride to work today was a joy like never before.

Thank you guys!

Jan, Sweden.


----------



## Arne

Perhaps someone should tell Audi about this.... :wink:


----------



## mr gee

Makes you wonder how such an obvious defect got past Audi


----------



## markTT225

tingeling said:


> *disprin*, you are my hero!
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting the solution to this problem.
> 
> And thank you SO much, *markTT225*, for supplying the pictures that made me understand how to fix it myself. 8 Months of howling windnoise has come to an end for me. Finally I can enjoy the car. About 80% of my driving in the car is done at the speed where the noise come, so the ride to work today was a joy like never before.
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Jan, Sweden.


Glad it fixed it Jan 8)

It's amazing that something so simple as some pieces of foam fixes this  . I've fitted the neoprene strips to mine instead of the kitchen foam. It still works too which is a relief  . Love to know why the latest TTs don't have this problem though. :?


----------



## paulie1

Audi knew about this solution over 3 months ago,obviously decided not to do anything with info :? :?


----------



## wjouet

markTT225 said:


> tingeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> *disprin*, you are my hero!
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting the solution to this problem.
> 
> And thank you SO much, *markTT225*, for supplying the pictures that made me understand how to fix it myself. 8 Months of howling windnoise has come to an end for me. Finally I can enjoy the car. About 80% of my driving in the car is done at the speed where the noise come, so the ride to work today was a joy like never before.
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Jan, Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it fixed it Jan 8)
> 
> It's amazing that something so simple as some pieces of foam fixes this  . I've fitted the neoprene strips to mine instead of the kitchen foam. It still works too which is a relief  . Love to know why the latest TTs don't have this problem though. :?
Click to expand...

Hi - just to let you know, I picked my TT up two weeks ago and it has the same problem. Just ordered some of the neoprane strip you recommended and will try and fix it myself.

Thanks for the advice and pictures.


----------



## marcusgilbert

Luckily for me, I don't have this problem on mine - and this got me thinking (yes, I know... stand back this could be dangerous) about the random occurence of this problem.
Surely it must be something to do with a build 'tolerance' or an assembly issue.
Also, I've heard that the sound is akin to the sound of someone blowing across the lip of a bottle top. So, the 'fault' is caused by the *shape* of the hole that people are covering with tape.

Maybe if one were to distort the leading or trailing edge by a small amount it might affect the airflow enough to stop the resonance pattern resulting in the wind-chime tone. If this is the cause of the problem, then it's quite conceivable for a slight manufacturing tolerance to account for its random occurence.

I'm just a little concerned that covering the holes may cause further problems later on if they were put there to serve a purpose such as allowing drainage or moisture evaporation.
.


----------



## disprin

THE PLEASURE IS ALL MINE.
Ordered a second TT as I did not know the reason for the wind noise.
Now I have found the reason and a permanent fix to it.
Will do the same, if my new one will come the day after tomorrow with it too.



tingeling said:


> *disprin*, you are my hero!
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting the solution to this problem.
> 
> And thank you SO much, *markTT225*, for supplying the pictures that made me understand how to fix it myself. 8 Months of howling windnoise has come to an end for me. Finally I can enjoy the car. About 80% of my driving in the car is done at the speed where the noise come, so the ride to work today was a joy like never before.
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Jan, Sweden.


----------



## scouserpc

markTT225 said:


> Filled the gaps with foam today, and IT WORKS!
> Took it for a long testdrive on the motorway afterwards and not a peep out of it at, ahem, well above 70 mph. The cost....about 20p for a bit of kitchen scourer! ( :lol: :lol: ). Here's how to do it:
> 
> You can pull the rubber strip away from the car starting at the windscreen pillar. Just run your fingers along the length to expose the different sections. You'll see a cavity with grey foam blocks every 10cm or so. The rubber springs back again when you let go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a kitchen scouring pad (pic below) into strips about 5mm wide. Remove the really rough bit of the scourer - you don't want to risk scratching your paintwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poke the foam into the gaps starting at the windscreen end. Work your way along the roofline. I only had enough foam to fill up to the part number label half way along, but this still seems to be enough to stop the problem  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go, who needs Audi's useless customer care anyway :wink:


Mark,

Just used your how to guide to cure the dreaded whistle on my TTC.  Worked a treat. Instead of just using the sponge type foam I used strips cut from a length of Pipe Insulating Tube, which is a closed cell type foam and dosen't absorb moisture. This kind of stuff :










Thanks for your guidance. :wink:

Paul


----------



## Sirus

Glad I read this...my week old TTC was in the Audi dealership this morning with the same annoying problem and Ive been booked in next week to replace the seal around the door. This looks like a very common fault..I think I'll try the insulating tape trick before handing it over to them in a weeks time.

CHeers..I'm also pissed off at the swirls on the paintwork, but i''ll open up and new thread coz Im really pissed and need some help!

CHeers


----------



## markTT225

Glad it's worked . For those wishing to purchase the closed-cell foam, it looks like cisdirect have gone bust . I'm sure with a bit of googling you can find another supplier though. 6mm thick x 12mm width is what you need BTW.


----------



## Janitor

Great info there Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Not suffering with it myself, but a cool contribution to the Forum. Fair play


----------



## TommyTippee

OMG

This is what makes this place work!!!!!!!!!!!

Months and months ago this irritating issue cropped up and Mark worked out the fix and still people are having the prob and still AUK have their head up their arse --------- do they not read this Forum -----Oh yes they do!!!!!!!

Thank God for an owner network

GB the TT forum


----------



## Metaka

Sweet, i have the same issue 1 week in on mine, as was said before, arent community forums great!!


----------



## huggy

Sorry I thought this was an old thread so posted Mark a PM.

But is this the noise you can hear behind you - like around the back end of the door window / side window area ? or does it make the noise from the front ?

I'm so impressed at how quiet the car is generally, wind noise at speed ( in every car to some extent) and tyre noise on rough surface ( same - but Pirelli tyeres especially apparently) so I am not sure what is "normal"

smoother and quieter than my oil burning A4 Avant -  hell I would hope so too :roll:


----------



## paulie1

Jesus f*cking Christ have Audi still not bothered to sort this out yet??
Owners having to shove bits of foam around their doors?WTF?
I had this problem a *year* ago on an early car,thought they might have worked out what to do by now :?


----------



## Godzilla

For those of you still with this problem - a little more info.

As Audi were having a few problems sorting this out I got some foam (very generously donated by a helpful forum member) as was about to stuff it under the rubber, but was booked in at the dealers so decided to give them one last attempt.

The noise did go away, so I decided to have a look at what the dealer had done.

Guess what ... I can see no sign of any foam or putty under the nearside door rubber comparing it to what I remeber before and againt the offside door.

I am now really puzzled (but relieved). Hope everyone else manages to get this sorted as it drove me nutts.


----------



## markTT225

Godzilla said:


> For those of you still with this problem - a little more info.
> 
> As Audi were having a few problems sorting this out I got some foam (very generously donated by a helpful forum member) as was about to stuff it under the rubber, but was booked in at the dealers so decided to give them one last attempt.
> 
> The noise did go away, so I decided to have a look at what the dealer had done.
> 
> Guess what ... I can see no sign of any foam or putty under the nearside door rubber comparing it to what I remeber before and againt the offside door.
> 
> I am now really puzzled (but relieved). Hope everyone else manages to get this sorted as it drove me nutts.


There was a thread a while ago that suggested that just peeling back the rubber around the window and then letting go sorts the problem. Maybe the dealer has been reading the forum for tips? :lol:


----------



## spax

markTT225 said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you still with this problem - a little more info.
> 
> As Audi were having a few problems sorting this out I got some foam (very generously donated by a helpful forum member) as was about to stuff it under the rubber, but was booked in at the dealers so decided to give them one last attempt.
> 
> The noise did go away, so I decided to have a look at what the dealer had done.
> 
> Guess what ... I can see no sign of any foam or putty under the nearside door rubber comparing it to what I remeber before and againt the offside door.
> 
> I am now really puzzled (but relieved). Hope everyone else manages to get this sorted as it drove me nutts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a thread a while ago that suggested that just peeling back the rubber around the window and then letting go sorts the problem. Maybe the dealer has been reading the forum for tips? :lol:
Click to expand...

hi

the noise goes away (at least for the moment) if pull away the rubber sealing but it can come again any later

a question to those who have applied the foam sollution from mark for a longer time period (at least 3-4 weeks):
did this fault appaer again after sealing the whole a-pillar with foam? 
can you confirm this sollution is effective?

thnx


----------



## scouserpc

Used the "insert foam" method about a month ago and its still fine, no noise. 

So it would appear to be a permanent cure.


----------



## ginger69

markTT225 said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you still with this problem - a little more info.
> 
> As Audi were having a few problems sorting this out I got some foam (very generously donated by a helpful forum member) as was about to stuff it under the rubber, but was booked in at the dealers so decided to give them one last attempt.
> 
> The noise did go away, so I decided to have a look at what the dealer had done.
> 
> Guess what ... I can see no sign of any foam or putty under the nearside door rubber comparing it to what I remeber before and againt the offside door.
> 
> I am now really puzzled (but relieved). Hope everyone else manages to get this sorted as it drove me nutts.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a thread a while ago that suggested that just peeling back the rubber around the window and then letting go sorts the problem. Maybe the dealer has been reading the forum for tips? :lol:
Click to expand...

That's all I did....just peeled back the rubber a bit.......slid my finger along the slot (so to speak)  and noise problem was gone 

Hasn't returned either......


----------



## djscooter

My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on


----------



## spax

djscooter said:


> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on


what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?


----------



## djscooter

spax said:


> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
Click to expand...

It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.


----------



## djscooter

spax said:


> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
Click to expand...

It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.


----------



## djscooter

spax said:


> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
Click to expand...

It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.


----------



## markTT225

djscooter said:


> spax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.
Click to expand...

The foam in the door seal channel has the effect of breaking-up the resonance in the cavity, thereby stopping the noise. It's not pushing anything out, well at least the foam I've used doesn't do this. It is a permanant fix though, I've not heard a peep since I installed it last year


----------



## spax

markTT225 said:


> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foam in the door seal channel has the effect of breaking-up the resonance in the cavity, thereby stopping the noise. It's not pushing anything out, well at least the foam I've used doesn't do this. It is a permanant fix though, I've not heard a peep since I installed it last year
Click to expand...

thnx!
thats what i wanted to know
in my opinion that should be implemented as a production solution


----------



## djscooter

spax said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foam in the door seal channel has the effect of breaking-up the resonance in the cavity, thereby stopping the noise. It's not pushing anything out, well at least the foam I've used doesn't do this. It is a permanant fix though, I've not heard a peep since I installed it last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx!
> thats what i wanted to know
> in my opinion that should be implemented as a production solution
Click to expand...

Had my car fixed and it's not making any noise yet but this is the 2nd time that audi have said its 100% fixed and it came back after a long blast down a motor way so im gonna give a a few weeks.


----------



## djscooter

spax said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is just 3 months old and its been back 4 times and on the 4th time they managed to scratch it ( Thanks beechwood audi ) I had the same problem that they wouldn't test drive it over 70 mph so i took them out in it. They said it was fixed and that they had tested it but as soon as i tested it the noise was still there. Its now going back again and if they cant fix im going to get onto audi uk as a friend had an old shape TT that went back 6 times with problems and they gave him a new car. I will let you know how i get on
> 
> 
> 
> what did audi exactly do to solve the problem? have you had sealed the whole a-pillar with foam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's no fixed yet but its going in on thursday but i will let everyone know as i have my doubts about it. But Someone told me today that they put a foam sealant under the door seals to push out the door seals thats why you cant see it, and that took me alot of phone calls to about 6 different dealerships to get some ideas of what there gonna do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The foam in the door seal channel has the effect of breaking-up the resonance in the cavity, thereby stopping the noise. It's not pushing anything out, well at least the foam I've used doesn't do this. It is a permanant fix though, I've not heard a peep since I installed it last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx!
> thats what i wanted to know
> in my opinion that should be implemented as a production solution
Click to expand...

Had my car fixed and it's not making any noise yet but this is the 2nd time that audi have said its 100% fixed and it came back after a long blast down a motor way so im gonna give a a few weeks.


----------



## Scott79

mine seems to have this problem too :lol: noticed it today with the radio off.

Will have a look at the seal tomorrow and fill the gaps :lol:


----------



## Amit Anand

markTT225 said:


> Filled the gaps with foam today, and IT WORKS!
> Took it for a long testdrive on the motorway afterwards and not a peep out of it at, ahem, well above 70 mph. The cost....about 20p for a bit of kitchen scourer! ( :lol: :lol: ). Here's how to do it:
> 
> You can pull the rubber strip away from the car starting at the windscreen pillar. Just run your fingers along the length to expose the different sections. You'll see a cavity with grey foam blocks every 10cm or so. The rubber springs back again when you let go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a kitchen scouring pad (pic below) into strips about 5mm wide. Remove the really rough bit of the scourer - you don't want to risk scratching your paintwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poke the foam into the gaps starting at the windscreen end. Work your way along the roofline. I only had enough foam to fill up to the part number label half way along, but this still seems to be enough to stop the problem  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go, who needs Audi's useless customer care anyway :wink:


I did this today, filled the entire empty cavity took 3 sponges for each side. I can also confirm new 2008 roll-outs have not had this issue resolved with extra foam as i picked mine up 2 weeks ago...

Even tho i dont have the problem reported i have filled the gaps up anyway after my weekly clean like above. Does seem allot quiter tho.


----------



## docman

it just crossed my mind:
-aren't those gaps perhaps for installing the bike/roof holder in place?

I've seen a leaflet somewhere on how these roof mounts should be installed, stating a gap in the rubber sealing near the locations we can see in the photos (a little more upwards I must admit...)

If it's the case, the foam procedure should have no impact on a normal user.

Should I mention that I'm still waiting for an answer concerning the bike rack from audi  ? (apparently on backorder since last year...)


----------



## 2.0TTS-TRONIC

Whats best to use the 'closed-cell foam' or the 'neoprene strip?'
Does anyone have a link to where I can get some to do the job.

Had a look on google but no luck for sizes and ordering. :?

Also to confirm size is 6mm thick x 12mm width?


----------



## montyawn7

FWIW. I too had the dreaded coke bottle whistle and fixed it based on the good intel found here! I fixed mine for free with some closed cell packing foam I poached out of a box a computer monitor came in. My local "baumarkt" didn't have any sealing foam tape like I needed. I guess because the Germans are fanatical about good windows and doors so there is no market for extra tape to make them more air tight.

I highly recommend that anybody with the coke bottle whistle try this home grown fix before they waste time explaining everything to some dolt in the service department. Mine is whistle-free up to its (sadly) limited top speed of 130 mph (confirmed by my Garmin - my factory unit is still not working :-( )


----------



## markTT225

2.0TTS-TRONIC said:


> Whats best to use the 'closed-cell foam' or the 'neoprene strip?'
> Does anyone have a link to where I can get some to do the job.
> 
> Had a look on google but no luck for sizes and ordering. :?
> 
> Also to confirm size is 6mm thick x 12mm width?


http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/bbCMS/shop ... entId=1#14

PEN17 or AEN3 should do the job


----------



## blizeH

Just bought a TT Mk2, I absolutely love it, but the wind noise driving it back had my girlfriend very worried that she hadn't closed the door properly!  Was very glad to read on here that it's a common problem with an easy fix though.

Just wondering, would *this *be okay? It's just 10mm x 6mm - but quite a bit cheaper than the above by the time you factor in postage, otherwise I'll order from sealsdirect.co.uk asap - is there any benefit to having the adhesive stuff?

Also, should I apply it to the entire rubber seal around the window, or just a specific part?

Thanks again for finding such a great fix for this problem  And for posting the pictures etc on how to apply it.


----------



## maxamus007

My car has had this issue since i bought it. Didn't realise there was a home made fix- I'll be trying it!
*Fookin Audi. Build quality is on a par with Vauxhall!*


----------



## Joe Ekins

The foam didn't solve mine but it's only noticible above 85mph so it's not really that intrusive

I've noticed when a hose the car off a few very small drops of water can be seen on the inside of the driver window at the rearmost area which suggests this is where the window/door seal don't quite meet properly when the air pressure increases

Not sure how I could rectify this but my theories are

- the door needs adjusting at the hinges to pull it tighter in
- the door seal is worn and needs replacing
- the window regulator is not pushing the window up sufficiently when you close the door


----------



## blizeH

markTT225 said:


> 2.0TTS-TRONIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats best to use the 'closed-cell foam' or the 'neoprene strip?'
> Does anyone have a link to where I can get some to do the job.
> 
> Had a look on google but no luck for sizes and ordering. :?
> 
> Also to confirm size is 6mm thick x 12mm width?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/bbCMS/shop ... entId=1#14
> 
> PEN17 or AEN3 should do the job
Click to expand...

Ordered  thanks.

Do I fit it along the entire rubber seal?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Big Nick said:


> I've noticed when a hose the car off a few very small drops of water can be seen on the inside of the driver window at the rearmost area which suggests this is where the window/door seal don't quite meet properly when the air pressure increases
> Not sure how I could rectify this but my theories are
> - the door needs adjusting at the hinges to pull it tighter in
> - the door seal is worn and needs replacing
> - the window regulator is not pushing the window up sufficiently when you close the door


Next time your car's in, get the dealer to check the window alignment (there's a gauge for doing so).


----------



## blizeH

Thank you Scooby - got everything aligned, and it now looks like the passenger door (ie you can't see the cured bit in the corner where it's down too low) ... and still have the wind noise above 70mph 

It's definitely not a whistling sound though, sounds more like the window is open slightly, even though it isn't.

Arghhhhh


----------



## TT-driver

I have the same. And when the road is wet, I have excessive road hissing noises. Adjusting the door didn't help much.

When opening the door slightly the gap between the window and the seal on the rear window is smaller at the top than at the bottom. (other side it's much more the same between top and bottom, so more parallel) Therefore I suspect it leaks a bit at the lower side of the window. When I put a hanky on the inside while driving in the wet, the noise is mostly gone. Guess I need to adjust the angle of the window. Haven't found directions how to do so yet.


----------



## blizeH

Hm, I've just had my window alignment done so that shouldn't be the problem - though that isn't to say we both have the same problem! Hope you can get it sorted soon, I like the hanky idea, will grab a cloth and get my girlfriend to hold it up to the window next time we go out


----------



## ScoobyTT

I've had noise at low speed coming from the passenger side, and it's quite noticeable when driving along B type roads where you may get a wall or something to refeclt exterior sound back more clearly. It sounds as if the door is ajar or otherwise some gap to the outside world. My dealer's checked door and window aligments and it's all fine and when I've sat in the passenger side I can't hear anything at all. Since I wasn't able to hear it where the sound appeared to be coming from I pretty much gave up on it in the end and put it down to a quirk of the car as there are no identifiable faults.

If you're only getting wind noise at high speed I wouldn't worry about it _unless _it's really loud or otherwise abnormal. That is rather difficult to quantify though unless you have something to compare it with. The foam fix was available from Audi but as I understand it only applied to early TTs that didn't have the foam in place from the factory.

There can also be an issue with the sealant of the rear quarter window by the B pillar but I don't know how prevalent that was. I would suspect it was an occasional manufacturing defect. If you can narrow down the source of the noise, it gives you something more to take to a dealer.

The window is adjusted laterally via bolts inside the door (you have to take the door panel off for lateral adjustment) and test adjustments against the window gauge. Its height can be adjusted from under the door with the appropriate tool. If the noise is coming from the bottom I'm not sure what adjustment there is... the manuals aren't very clear on indicating what degrees of freedom you have.


----------



## TT-driver

Well, I won't be taking my car to the dealer for this one. I'm sure the costs will be horrendous and in the end more will be broken than fixed. To them I would be just a walking talking wallet. No thanks. It's DIY or not at all.

The window height isn't the issue. It seals at the top all along the roof line perfectly well. No noise, no water ingress. Foam fix was applied too even before I bought it.

The noises I'm hearing are indeed like the door is ajar. I don't need to drive either. I can hear cars driving by on a wet road all too well too.

The window against seal pressure is fine at the top of the window, but it gets less at the lower side. I compared it against my other door as well as other TTs and in all cases the bottom of the window is more flush with the rear quarter window than in my case at the drivers door. (LHD)

I know some had the rear quarter window replaced, including the seals. Others mentioned a missing or unsealed rivet underneath a seal, but I can't narrow it down to being that. The seals around the rear quarter window are fine too, even all at the back where it can be a bit loose too on some cars.

So what I'm left with is that the bottom of the window has to move a bit inwards while the top has to move a bit outwards, so it will still end up correctly in the roof line seal. I suspect this should be possible by changing the angle of the guide rails inside the door. Perhaps by adding a washer here or there or bending the inner metal works of the door...


----------



## blizeH

Thank you Scooby, I'll try not to worry about it too much - although my OCD does mean if anything isn't right it bugs me a lot more than it probably should do!  I'll try to absolutely nail the source of the noise, and see if there is anything I can do from there, but to be honest I will very rarely be going at high speeds anyway.

TT-driver, sounds like you're definitely on the right track there (although again, mine was similar, and it's been adjusted and I still have the problem) but AFAIK you may need a special gauge to align the window properly, which you'd only get at a garage I guess, either an Audi specialist or a mains dealer


----------



## TT-driver

BlizeH, cars are pretty symmetrical these days. So what ever works on one side has to be adjusted accordingly at the other. Fortunately the right hand side is OK. Then it's just a matter of stepping carefully and take measurements as you go along. And always mark the original positions where possible in order to be able to undo what was done. I already adjusted the bonnet, the doors, the boot lid and the grille. All of them were wrongly placed and no, my car hasn't had a major crash in it's life. A few scratches on the rear bumper, that's it.

The closer one gets to perfection, the more annoying less than perfect is....


----------



## chestnutree

I've had this since i purchased my car in May.

It's been in with them at least 4 times for it to be sorted. Each time they have said they can't hear anything so have given it me back without attempting any fixes. This time i sent them a recording of the noise. They said it's expected from a cabroilet? wtf?

This isn't like having a window open, it's a horrid whistling noise from just the passenger side. Doesn't look like i'm getting anywhere with them....


----------



## awhhaa

Just bought a 2007 Audi TT Mk2.
Guess what !!! Wind noise just at 70 mph. Sounds like a gale anything above.
The pictures are no longer visible on the post. Can anyone send me the pictures showing where to put the kitchen gauze or rubber strip.
Thanks


----------



## TT-driver

Between the window line and the roof is a metal strip, surrounded with a rubber lip. The foam goes behind this rubber lip at the A-pillar. Just fill the cavities.


----------



## GaryG

The old link to neoprene close-cell strip is broken - here's a new one: http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/shopping.a ... rtmentId=1


----------



## Jim55

Apparently the issue is that the side windows are "sucked" outwards at high speed owing to wind pressure (physics stuff ) making a tiny gap ( as if the window is not in contact with the rubber and creating enough of a gap to make a wind noise ), so is the rubber that contacts the rubber not needing packed outi.e using a length of foam to fit in behind it and push the seal out a Wee bit more,iv just been down and looked at mine ( mk2 v6) and yes there is a space in the back of the seal to fit a bit of foam rubber or whatever


----------



## techbananas

I have filled all the cavities behind the rubber seal shown in the pic below but the noise continues, it mostly happens when driving over 60mph, it sounds like the window is open even though it is fully shut! Highly frustrating!


----------



## ashfinlayson

techbananas said:


> I have filled all the cavities behind the rubber seal shown in the pic below but the noise continues, it mostly happens when driving over 60mph, it sounds like the window is open even though it is fully shut! Highly frustrating!


That will reduce outside noise marginally but won't make any difference travelling at high speed. See @Jim55's post above.


----------



## TT-driver

techbananas said:


> I have filled all the cavities behind the rubber seal shown in the pic below but the noise continues, it mostly happens when driving over 60mph, it sounds like the window is open even though it is fully shut! Highly frustrating!


Did you test if the window touches the surrounding rubber seal with enough force? Put a piece of paper between the window and the rubber. Close the window. Pull the paper from the little black triangle all the way round. If somewhere the paper doesn't have much resistance, the window will probably need adjustment.

On your picture the door seems to be a bit low at the lock side. That could also be a cause.


----------



## techbananas

TT-driver said:


> techbananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have filled all the cavities behind the rubber seal shown in the pic below but the noise continues, it mostly happens when driving over 60mph, it sounds like the window is open even though it is fully shut! Highly frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you test if the window touches the surrounding rubber seal with enough force? Put a piece of paper between the window and the rubber. Close the window. Pull the paper from the little black triangle all the way round. If somewhere the paper doesn't have much resistance, the window will probably need adjustment.
> 
> On your picture the door seems to be a bit low at the lock side. That could also be a cause.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the tip, i'll give this a try later today and let you know how I get on


----------



## techbananas

TT-driver said:


> techbananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have filled all the cavities behind the rubber seal shown in the pic below but the noise continues, it mostly happens when driving over 60mph, it sounds like the window is open even though it is fully shut! Highly frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you test if the window touches the surrounding rubber seal with enough force? Put a piece of paper between the window and the rubber. Close the window. Pull the paper from the little black triangle all the way round. If somewhere the paper doesn't have much resistance, the window will probably need adjustment.
> 
> On your picture the door seems to be a bit low at the lock side. That could also be a cause.
Click to expand...

So i have added some additional foam behind the rubber seal that touches the window and although the wind noise is much improved at 80mph there is still a bit of a wind noise, I checked the height of my driver side window compared to my passenger side window and it is lower, the door itself is the same height but the widow does indeed need adjusting.

I have found the adjustment torx bolt at the bottom middle of the door but it seems very stiff, do i need to undo the bolt first before trying to make and adjustment? Thank you in advance for your help guys


----------



## TT-driver

With that bolt in the last picture you'd adjust the inward angle of the window. This is only necessary if the window isn't running in parallel with the small window behind if. If you'd almost close the door, the gap between the door window and the small window should be more or less equal from to to bottom. And yes, you'd have to undo the nut before you can turn in inner adjuster.

The front and rear height adjusters are behind rubber plugs, probably like the one in the top right of your second picture.
They can only be reached with a long Allen key (15 cm) and while the window is fully down.


----------



## techbananas

TT-driver said:


> With that bolt in the last picture you'd adjust the inward angle of the window. This is only necessary if the window isn't running in parallel with the small window behind if. If you'd almost close the door, the gap between the door window and the small window should be more or less equal from to to bottom. And yes, you'd have to undo the nut before you can turn in inner adjuster.
> 
> The front and rear height adjusters are behind rubber plugs, probably like the one in the top right of your second picture.
> They can only be reached with a long Allen key (15 cm) and while the window is fully down.


Thank you for the info


----------



## CurryMan

GaryG said:


> The old link to neoprene close-cell strip is broken - here's a new one: http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/shopping.a ... rtmentId=1


Thanks - I want to try and quieten my wind noise down. Which is is the best foam to order from that page as theirs a lot on their to choose from? A product code would be really useful. 

Cheers


----------



## TT-driver

I'd suggest eating a bit less curry, your wind noise will lessen. (sorry)

But seriously, filling the gaps between the roof and the rubber strip was only to fix wind noise that was discovered by German owners driving at 100+ mph on the German autobahn. Air moving fast around the wind screen would lift the rubber strip, giving wind free access to the cavity behind it. Filling that cavity dampens the noise. Before going down that route, apply some tape on the rubber strip and see/hear if that makes any difference.

In most other cases wind noise is due to misaligned windows. Usually after a window regulator repair. Sometimes it's due to a slightly sagging door or a door that is too far outwards when closed. If not too far off it's just a matter of adjusting the lock catch.


----------



## CurryMan

TT-driver said:


> I'd suggest eating a bit less curry, your wind noise will lessen. (sorry)
> 
> But seriously, filling the gaps between the roof and the rubber strip was only to fix wind noise that was discovered by German owners driving at 100+ mph on the German autobahn. Air moving fast around the wind screen would lift the rubber strip, giving wind free access to the cavity behind it. Filling that cavity dampens the noise. Before going down that route, apply some tape on the rubber strip and see/hear if that makes any difference.
> 
> In most other cases wind noise is due to misaligned windows. Usually after a window regulator repair. Sometimes it's due to a slightly sagging door or a door that is too far outwards when closed. If not too far off it's just a matter of adjusting the lock catch.


LOL - I can't, I LOVE CURRY! :mrgreen:

Thanks for the advice.Funnily enough where the wind noise is coming from I can see the door is slightly lower when you compare how far the rubber strip compares is compared to the rear window's rubber strip. It's very slight but you can definately see it's not the same so as you've suggested it must have dropped over time. I've read up on how you can access the height adjustments - I don't have a 15cm Allen key however - was thinking of taking the door card off and hopefully getting at it that way - hopefully won't need such a long Allen key??

As my door is sagging a bit (not surprised considering it's a 10 year old car!) can I raise the door itself instead of doing the above by tightening the screws on the door frame? Wondering if that would raise it back to it's original height if they've lost their grip over time? That would be too easy surely ! :lol:


----------



## TT-driver

You'll need a special (spline) socket, but then you could raise the lock catch a bit. Or ask the dealer or a local garage to do this.

I bought a set long Allen keys in a discount store for under a tenner. For that kind of money, I wouldn't mess with opening the door and possibly introducing water leaks as a result. They don't need to be pro-quality.

Enjoy the curry then :lol:


----------



## Vanu

I lifted my window up so that is no longer the problem, the things is that the window does not push strong enough into the door seal, I might try moving the door latch further in but it doesn't seem right. :? Does anyone know what the part number of the seal is?


----------



## TT-driver

8J8831707D door seal, inner left
8J8831708D door seal, inner right


----------



## CurryMan

TT-driver said:


> You'll need a special (spline) socket, but then you could raise the lock catch a bit. Or ask the dealer or a local garage to do this.
> 
> I bought a set long Allen keys in a discount store for under a tenner. For that kind of money, I wouldn't mess with opening the door and possibly introducing water leaks as a result. They don't need to be pro-quality.
> 
> Enjoy the curry then :lol:


Cheers - long allen key set ordered. :mrgreen: (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hafu-H281-390- ... u+H281-390)


----------



## qooqiiu

Not sure they'll be long enough to reach the one furthest up (under the handle)

This will reach tho..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/5mm-Long-Handl ... B00E401FII


----------



## simlex

Im struggeling with the wind noise problem now.. and this sulotion seems to be the only working. Do someone have the pictures so I will understand how to fix it? I know its like 10 years someone rote hear but yeah 



markTT225 said:


> Filled the gaps with foam today, and IT WORKS!
> Took it for a long testdrive on the motorway afterwards and not a peep out of it at, ahem, well above 70 mph. The cost....about 20p for a bit of kitchen scourer! ( :lol: :lol: ). Here's how to do it:
> 
> You can pull the rubber strip away from the car starting at the windscreen pillar. Just run your fingers along the length to expose the different sections. You'll see a cavity with grey foam blocks every 10cm or so. The rubber springs back again when you let go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a kitchen scouring pad (pic below) into strips about 5mm wide. Remove the really rough bit of the scourer - you don't want to risk scratching your paintwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poke the foam into the gaps starting at the windscreen end. Work your way along the roofline. I only had enough foam to fill up to the part number label half way along, but this still seems to be enough to stop the problem  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you go, who needs Audi's useless customer care anyway :wink:


----------



## techbananas

I took mine to a garage and they took the door card off and adjusted the height of the window, it cost about £30 to sort.

All good so far


----------



## QS Luke

CurryMan said:


> As my door is sagging a bit (not surprised considering it's a 10 year old car!) can I raise the door itself instead of doing the above by tightening the screws on the door frame? Wondering if that would raise it back to it's original height if they've lost their grip over time? That would be too easy surely ! :lol:


Check this out

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1642522&p=8421562#p8421562


----------



## Pj mac

Any reason why instead of foam a bead of silicon sealant


----------

